# Started my false floor build.



## iron bird (Mar 25, 2011)

Thoughts?


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Needs moar pics:thumbup:


----------



## iron bird (Mar 25, 2011)

coming soon working on tank and actual floor tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

looks good. just watch your lines coming out of the filters. you don't want them resting on top of the comp. head after it's been running.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice


----------



## iron bird (Mar 25, 2011)

update! In the car my tank was reworked and painted after this was taken. but more to come


----------



## iron bird (Mar 25, 2011)

Finally found time to finish my floor! First i made my template from foam so trimming could be done with a razor blade, once that was perfect traced that onto ply wood and cut it out then got some carpet.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

fasttt600 said:


> looks good. just watch your lines coming out of the filters. you don't want them resting on top of the comp. head after it's been running.


I would get rid of the 90 deg fittings off the tank and water traps


----------



## iron bird (Mar 25, 2011)

i am just waiting on them


----------



## black-n-tan (May 11, 2010)

Is the wood/false floor resting on the lines off your tank? I see the 2x4 running across but I don't see how it's supported since your lines are over the 2x4


----------



## iron bird (Mar 25, 2011)

My floor sits on the 2x6 on the sides only thing not pictured is another cross support I haven't added yet but it really not needed with 3/4" plywood


----------

